# Help With Translating A Shabad - Sins?



## Ishna (Jan 20, 2019)

Sat Sri Akaal

I was reading this beautiful prayer today from page 790 of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.  I have combined Dr Sant Singh Khalsa's translation with Bhai Manmohan Singh Ji's to give me greater clarity.

However, both of them insert the word 'sins' at the end of the fourth line (in bold).  I see ਮੈਲਾ mailaa is "soiled, dirty", but I can't see a word corresponding to the concept of "sin" directly.  Can someone with more knowledge of Gurbani-language please verify?

Thank you _/\_

ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੧ ॥ 
Salok mėhlā 1. 
1st Guru.

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਭੀਖਿਆ ਦੇਹਿ ਮੈ ਤੂੰ ਸੰਮ੍ਰਥੁ ਦਾਤਾਰੁ ॥ 
Saṯgur bẖīkẖi▫ā ḏėh mai ṯūŉ samrath ḏāṯār. 
O True Guru, bless me thou with alms as thou art the Omnipotent Beneficent Lord.

ਹਉਮੈ ਗਰਬੁ ਨਿਵਾਰੀਐ ਕਾਮੁ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਅਹੰਕਾਰੁ ॥ 
Ha▫umai garab nivārī▫ai kām kroḏẖ ahaŉkār. 
Bless me that I may still my ego, self conceit, lust, wrath and I-am-ness.

ਲਬੁ ਲੋਭੁ ਪਰਜਾਲੀਐ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਆਧਾਰੁ ॥ 
Lab lobẖ parjālī▫ai nām milai āḏẖār. 
Completely burn thou my greed and avarice and grant me the prop of the Lord's Name.

*ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਨਵਤਨ ਨਿਰਮਲਾ ਮੈਲਾ ਕਬਹੂੰ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
Ahinis navṯan nirmalā mailā kabahūŉ na ho▫e. 
Day and night keep thou me fresh and immaculate and allow me not ever to be soiled with sins.*

ਨਾਨਕ ਇਹ ਬਿਧਿ ਛੁਟੀਐ ਨਦਰਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੧॥ 
Nānak ih biḏẖ cẖẖutī▫ai naḏar ṯerī sukẖ ho▫e. ||1|| 
O Nanak, in this way am I released. Through thy grace, O my Guru, I am blessed with Peace.​
Waheguru!


----------



## swarn bains (Feb 4, 2019)

ਮੈਲਾ  it means filthy, dirty. it does not mean sin or from committing sins


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 11, 2019)

Here Maillah is for the Mann..MIND........and Mann gets "dirty" with thoughts that are dirty. Mann doesnt commit "sins"....


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 11, 2019)

The Mind gets soiled/dirty when it doesnt follow the Laws of the Creator..the NAAM (Disciplines/Laws)...example Fire is bound by LAW to burn !! Fire never breaks this Law...water is bound by its own set of laws..as is everything in the Creation....only the Human MANN seeks to disobey these Laws..and gets soiled by such disobedience.


----------

